# Brand new Ariens 30inch Subaru motor conversion



## Madriver (Jan 19, 2018)

Greetings just going to give everyone a little tip

If your looking to upgrade your more recent 921 series 28 deluxe or 30 Deluxe
Brandnewengines has a Subaru SX40 14hp 404 cc overhead cam with timing chain, 1inch shaft, cast iron sleeve, 7 litter tank for 299 shipped.
I do believe it comes with a 60watt coil but I think you can swap it for a 200watt coil for led lights and sound system.

I bought my 30 Deluxe model 921047 with the AX306 about 2 months ago and like a typical fool I can't leave anything alone even something new I must modify it.

Anyways the Subaru motor bolt holes line right up.
The shaft size and hight are perfect.
I did have to cut off 1/2 a inch of the shaft.

The Subaru motor has a stepped 1 3/8 dia about a inch deep right next to the motor which needs to be addressed. Being I'm putting a 72102800 track kit on as well I have a new pulley to install for the wheel drive.
I just went to a local machine shop and had them open the back of the pulley up to 1 3/8 and 5/8s deep.

Only possible down side is now I only have about 7/16s of key stock keeping the pulley from turning on the shaft.

A little bending of the stock belt fingers as the bolt holes are a little off on the Subaru motor and it's all good.

First impressions are it's much quieter and smoother than the AX306 that was on it. The 306 vibrated so bad the the machine had many irritating rattles. I also found the 306 to start lugging pretty hard in 16 inches of snow. Maybe it's because it wasn't broken in yet fully.

Also another bonus it has a 7 litter tank. I've seen some people on the forum complaining about the smaller Ariens tanks.

Anyways it looks good on there and even looks like it could be factory, machine balance does not seem to be affected with the bigger motor.

Please forgive my sentence structure and grammar, I'm a fixer not a poet.


If anyone wants I can maybe put some pictures up tomorrow.


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

Kool! Yes, I'd like to see some photos of your work.


----------



## Madriver (Jan 19, 2018)

New Larger sheave machined to fir step on motor shaft




Tracks from the track kit, I thought the drive wheels would be plastic but they are cast iron yay


http://youtu.be/6FUm1y7kOKY

Subaru SX40 running


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Attempt at linkage.
brandnewengines.com


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Very nice, thanks for sharing! 

And the engine picture helped. I didn't realize that you meant it's an overhead cam engine with chain *cam* drive. I thought it had a chain sprocket on the crankshaft, for driving, well, something with a chain. I've only heard good things about the Subaru engines, that should be a really nice machine!


----------



## Madriver (Jan 19, 2018)

dbert said:


> Attempt at linkage.
> brandnewengines.com


If you look at the shaft you can see where it is 1 inch and 3/8s. You either need to grind that off which would be a little shade tree or you can have the drive pully machined so 5/8s of it will slip over the larger shaft area.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*Madriver*: We like you already. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Very cool upgrade. Just be advised Subaru is no longer in the small engine business. 

I'm finding it a pain to find some things that I need at the moment.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Madriver said:


> Tracks from the track kit, I thought the drive wheels would be plastic but they are cast iron yay
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/6FUm1y7kOKY
> ...


That's a big engine! I bet the neighbor will hate your guts....:smile_big:


----------



## Madriver (Jan 19, 2018)

Subaru has a third party looking after parts support and warranty now that they are getting out of the small engine buisness. 
Hopefully maybe some one will buy the rights to continue making these motors.

They sure seem pretty technically advanced and we'll made.






Ariens hydro pro said:


> Very cool upgrade. Just be advised Subaru is no longer in the small engine business.
> 
> I'm finding it a pain to find some things that I need at the moment.


----------



## Madriver (Jan 19, 2018)

E350 said:


> *Madriver*: We like you already. Welcome to the forum!


Thanks

Problem is I've always got something on the go.
To many projects.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

wait what ? a subaru count me in


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

This one's not a boxer engine, though  

That is too bad if they got out of small engines, though. Especially if no one picks up the torch and continues making them. It's always useful to have more options available.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Cool, nice job madriver.




Ariens hydro pro said:


> Very cool upgrade. Just be advised Subaru is no longer in the small engine business.
> 
> I'm finding it a pain to find some things that I need at the moment.


That’s news to me, from what I gather Subaru’s small engines were excellent. Maybe they had a hard time keeping up with Honda’s brand notoriety in the premium engine market.


----------



## Bassguitarist1985 (Aug 22, 2016)

If it vibrates less than the AX engine, I wonder if there is a balance shaft inside. I know the Kohler engines have them.


----------



## arienskid (Jan 25, 2018)

Madriver said:


> Greetings just going to give everyone a little tip
> 
> If your looking to upgrade your more recent 921 series 28 deluxe or 30 Deluxe
> Brandnewengines has a Subaru SX40 14hp 404 cc overhead cam with timing chain, 1inch shaft, cast iron sleeve, 7 litter tank for 299 shipped.
> ...


does that engine have a 1 inch shaft?


----------



## Madriver (Jan 19, 2018)

Correct but unlike the Ariens AX series the whole length of the shaft is not 1 inch.
You can see the step up to 1 3/8s right in front of the oil seal.
You need the whole length to be one inch.
That is the only friging you would need to address for the swap.
I just had the pulley machined for 10 bucks to slip over the larger portion of the shaft, maybe I'll not be so lazy tomorrow and take a pic of what I mean.

Alternatively you could move the motor back to get the shaft in the right place, but then you would need to drill new engine mount holes
Remember I did cut off half a inch of shaft length, moving the motor back about 1/2 of a inch would accomplish the same thing.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Sadly the Subaru engine on my almost 2 year old Ariens Razor mower is having auto choke issues as well as blowing oil out of a seal somewhere. Gotta get it back into the dealer before warranty expires. I've been using my trusty JD JX75 mower since last summer.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

I have an Ariens edger for my sidewalks. It has a Subaru engine on it. It has begun having starting issues, so I assume a carburetor. Well they can be had aftermarket for less than $20 a piece shipped so I bought 2. However I can't find good gaskets. I ordered them from Subaru directly and they refunded my money as they are backordered. So I've ordered them thru another guy. Lets see if these gaskets have the holes in the right spots this time....

Yeah, I could buy gasket paper but I have part numbers, someone must have a few gaskets on a shelf somewhere.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Related questions: 

1. Does anyone know the cc of a Honda 11 hp engine? (I.e., HS1132TA)

2. I would like to see more photos of the track kit and your installation progress.

I have a Honda HS1132TA tracked machine which I love. It bogs down at end of driveway where Caltrans plow pushes a wall of snow which, as a result, is dense. But it has never stalled on me. Never.

I also have an Ariens wheeled ST1032. I respect its build quality. But its function is sorely lacking. I believe it needs an impeller kit. Probably a larger engine, and likely tracks (to replace the snowhog tires with V-bar 4-link chains) to keep the auger bucket from rising up when it can't handle the density or amount of snow feeding into the bucket (especially when going up the incline of my dirt driveway.

One thing you will likely notice with your track kit, is that it likely does not have a bucket height adjuster (foot peddle on the HS1132 and HS1332 and hydraulic on the HSS1332 tracked models). So, I want to know how your tracks work without auger bucket height adjustment.


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi

The Honda 11 hp is a GX340 which is a 340 cc

The GX390 is 13 hp. Presently, I use a GX390 on my 926LE. It is strong, starts well but Honda standard motors are not really made to be used in winter. Throttle shaft butterfly in the carburator is often seized with ice in the carburator when it is really cold outside. I often have to move manually the throttle butterfly with the governor rod until it is free before starting the motor. Not funny !


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

The HS1132TA is 340cc, per this: 

Honda HS1132TA Snowblower Reviews, Prices and Specs

I don't know if the lean-jetting affects your machine, but it may be worth a look at the re-jetting thread in the Honda forum. It sounds like some engines are coming jetted a bit lean, with more power available if you richen the mixture slightly. 

I've never had a Honda, or a machine with tracks, but both sound very cool!


----------



## ThumperACC (Mar 3, 2017)

E350 said:


> Related questions:
> 
> 1. Does anyone know the cc of a Honda 11 hp engine? (I.e., HS1132TA)
> 
> ...


Not the same track kit, but the Ariens track kit I installed on my Ariens has a bucket height adjuster. Handlebar grip lever to release, 4 positions (Nose to the ground, neutral, float nose 1", Nose in the air 4" for transport). Works very well. Only issue is since the track drive sprocket is much smaller than the tire it replaces, the machine moves slowly.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

ThumperACC said:


> Only issue is since the track drive sprocket is much smaller than the tire it replaces, the machine moves slowly.


If you were inclined, you could probably install a larger transmission pulley on the engine, to increase your ground speed.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

dbert said:


> Attempt at linkage.
> brandnewengines.com


Anyone looking for compatible engines, check out LCT. I don't have a Subaru but I bought a LCT 291 SnowForce 10 HP the other year for a blower engine swap. I'm not sure, but I had it out of the box yesterday and the shaft side view and much of the other stuff looks very similar. I won't swear it's the same but sure looks close to me.
Just info in case it helps someone.


----------



## Madriver (Jan 19, 2018)

Still running great!!


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Robin Subaru Horizontal Engine 14 HP EX40 OHC 1" Shaft ES #EX400DSM520


Robin Subaru Horizontal Engine 14 HP EX40 OHC 1" Shaft ES #EX400DSM520, Chain-driven Overhead Cam design offers superior power and performance with an automatic decompression system to reduce the required pulling force by 30 to 40 percent, and ensure starting on the first pull. EX engines start...



www.brandnewengines.com





They want $700 for that engine now. Has some nice features like dual balls on the PTO and OHC. But for that kind of money I'd want pressurized lube, spin on oil filter, remote cooler, and a balance shaft, I'd take those features over the OHC. I think I'm going to mount a Briggs boxer or a Linamar 14. Your vid has inspired me to push on with my trencher/excavator project. I want to use centrifugal force instead of hydraulics to lift soil, sand, mulch, and woodchippings.


----------

